# Poll: Decide on my next story!



## Deikin (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi!

I have decided to write a new anthro erotic story.  However, I  wanted you guys to dictate what the story should be about.  It will be a  short two-sex-scene story.

So!  Please copy and paste the  following into your replies adding your  own answers for your preferences:

*[GENRE]*: 
*[SETTING]*: 
*[MALE SPECIES]*: 
*[MALE  CHARACTERISTICS]*: 
*[FEMALE SPECIES]*: 
*[FEMALE CHARACTERISTICS]*: 
*[CHARACTER  RELATIONSHIP]*:
* [SITUATIONAL PREFERENCES]*: 
* [SEX SCENE 1]*: 
* [SEX  SCENE 2]*: 

Here's a filled-in example:

* [GENRE]*: Fantasy
* [SETTING]*: An important journey.  The male is on a long road from his  home to his destination.  There are various small towns and villages en  route.  Along the way he meets the female who decides to join him on his  quest.
* [MALE SPECIES]*: Human
* [MALE CHARACTERISTICS]*: Brave. Strong. Brawny. Brown hair. Tall.  Axe  wielder. A bit arrogant.  Uses fire magic.  Wears leather jacket and  black trousers ('pants' to you Americans : p )
* [FEMALE SPECIES]*: Cat-anthro (i.e. not half-human half-cat)
* [FEMALE CHARACTERISTICS]*: Sexy. Bright eyes. Acrobatic. Dagger user.  Tawny fur. Wears thigh-boots. Large breasts. Cleavage on display.  Happy-go-lucky and carefree. Unusually loves cheese.
* [CHARACTER RELATIONSHIP]*: Strangers. Recently met/started travelling  together.
* [SITUATIONAL PREFERENCES]*: The two are unfortunately left to have to  share a room at an inn due to it being sold-out in this horrible  monsoon.
* [SEX SCENE 1]*: Lustful. In inn room changing out of wet clothing. Female  jumps at male to ravish him sexually.  Female is dominant position-wise  throughout.  Cow-girl.  Reverse cow-girl.  Doggy-style.  Missionary.
* [SEX SCENE 2]*: Camping just-off road side.  Summer.  Romantic fire and  conversation about selves.  Female asks directional question.  Male  understands motive behind question and begins to caress female.  Female  succumbs to male's lead.  Cunnilingus.  Blow job.  Male cross-legged,  female on top.  Spooning.  Intimate kissing.


When I feel there is enough entries I will compile the suggestions and either narrow it down with votes for the best suggestions (if there's enough interest) or simply pick my favourite if the response is lack-lustre.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 27, 2010)

I think panzer should fill one out.

I'm curious as to the results.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2010)

*[GENRE]*: Steampunk Fantasy
*[SETTING]*: Airships
*[MALE SPECIES]*: Bear
*[MALE  CHARACTERISTICS]*a well-built mechanic, bold and cocky
*[FEMALE SPECIES]*: Lynx
*[FEMALE CHARACTERISTICS]*: Captain of the ship, sensational individual,  loves adenture 
*[CHARACTER  RELATIONSHIP]*: "Professional" as a norm, but things can change.
* [SITUATIONAL PREFERENCES]*: Take your pic
* [SEX SCENE 1]*: Bear fixing things, ends up seeing captain and seducing her.
* [SEX  SCENE 2]*: On the deck with the clouds below, good fun.


----------



## panzergulo (Apr 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I think *panzer* should fill one out.
> 
> I'm curious as to the results.



What am I? Your personal insta-amusement device? Or the Bloc's equivalent of a village fool?

I considered you might be meaning somebody else... but how many "panzers" do we actually have here in the Bloc? I have a feeling (a fear) I am the only one.

I could actually fill this out, but not today. It's too late and my English has started sucking.

Also: Hey OP! Have you read the rules of the Bloc? This is not against them, I believe, but it is definitely a border case. I wouldn't be surprised if Mister L. R. locked this later. So that you know.

Otherwise: Welcome! Free advice: If you don't want your IQ to drop, stay inside the Bloc. The other FA Forum sub-sections have... you know... furries in them. ;Ã¾


----------



## Scarborough (Apr 27, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> [MALE  CHARACTERISTICS]a well-built mechanic, bold and *cocky*


I laughed.

Anyway, I'm not one for m/f stories, so oh well.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 27, 2010)

panzergulo said:


> What am I? Your personal insta-amusement device? Or the Bloc's equivalent of a village fool?
> 
> I considered you might be meaning somebody else... but how many "panzers" do we actually have here in the Bloc? I have a feeling (a fear) I am the only one.
> 
> ...



You *are *rather amusing.

I was just thinking of that short story you wrote.

Heh.

But no, you're not very instant.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 27, 2010)

*[GENRE]*: Terry Gilliams Brazil-esque
*[SETTING]*: Edinburgh, British Isles
*[MALE SPECIES]*: Fox
*[MALE  CHARACTERISTICS]*: A young assistant torturer at the Edinburgh branch of the British Secret Police, sly and sadistic, though he can be charming when he wants to (yes, he is basically me)
*[FEMALE SPECIES]*: Fox
*[FEMALE CHARACTERISTICS]*: A hot vixen with attitude, she works for British Leyland as a mechanic and desperately wants to have cubs with a fox she can rely on.
*[CHARACTER  RELATIONSHIP]*: After the fox takes his car to a local garage for a service, he falls in deeply in love with the female mechanic.
* [SITUATIONAL PREFERENCES]*: Undecided
* [SEX SCENE 1]*: One the back seat of a Morris Marina
* [SEX  SCENE 2]*: On the sofa.


----------



## sunandshadow (Apr 27, 2010)

A form like this is a hilarious concept.    It has to be male/female though?  That's a bit limiting but eh let's see what I can do with it...

*[GENRE]*: Fantasy erotic romance
*[SETTING]*: Low tech fantasyland, more specifically a monster-breeding ranch.  In this world anthros were originally created by humans breeding with animals, aided by magic.  Anthros exist in a range from mostly-human kemonomimis to fully-furred bipedal beasts.
*[MALE SPECIES]*: Salamander anthro.  Note that this is an amphibian and amphibians do external fertilization, they don't do penetrative sex and don't have penises.
*[MALE  CHARACTERISTICS]*: Fascinated with mammalian lactation and pregnancy.  Intelligent, somewhat bossy, owns a breeding ranch.
*[FEMALE SPECIES]*: Cat anthro.
*[FEMALE CHARACTERISTICS]*: Kind, cuddly, she really really wants to have kittens but is afraid of the possibility of being a single mother.
*[ADDED: THIRD CHARACTER]*: Male non-anthro dog.
*[CHARACTER  RELATIONSHIP]*: Salamander and cat agree that cat will bear kittens for salamander's  breeding project.  Both like each other because the salamander is  promising to take good care of the pregnant cat and resulting kittens,  and the cat is allowing the salamander to indulge his fetish for  pregnancy in a way he never had a chance to do with an anthro before.  Dog is a pet/livestock used tosire the kittens (dats) on the cat.
* [SEX SCENE 1]*: Cat is living with salamander because they have already come to an agreement, they are just waiting for the cat to go into heat.  Cat goes into heat, salamander and cat do some making-out foreplay, then salamander brings in dog to breed cat while salamander watches.  (Salamander climaxes too.)
* [SEX  SCENE 2]*: Cat is heavily pregnant and her breasts have grown.  Salamander finds pregnant bellies really hot.  Being pregnant makes cat horny and she and the salamander have sex (mouths and fingers, cause he can't penetrate her).  Afterward they eagerly discuss what type of animal they should breed her with next.


----------



## sunandshadow (Apr 27, 2010)

panzergulo said:


> Also: Hey OP! Have you read the rules of the Bloc? This is not against them, I believe, but it is definitely a border case. I wouldn't be surprised if Mister L. R. locked this later. So that you know.


I don't see why it would be against them - I hope the decision is that it's not against the rules, because 1. It's fun and 2. A writer posting a survey seems like exactly the kind of use a writers' forum should serve.


----------



## Deikin (Apr 27, 2010)

panzergulo said:


> Also: Hey OP! Have you read the rules of the Bloc? This is not against them, I believe, but it is definitely a border case. I wouldn't be surprised if Mister L. R. locked this later. So that you know.


I did give it a brief read and didn't see where this contradicted them.  Perhaps I should move it to a general forum area? (Is that possible? I'm not very au fait with forums)



Scarborough said:


> Anyway, I'm not one for m/f stories, so oh well.


Well, you can suggest f/f or m/m if you like.  I'm heterosexual myself so I feel I'd not do either scenario justice, but I could give it a try.  Perhaps, like Sunandshadow, you could add a third character and I could do two separate scenes; one m/f and one f/f or m/m.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2010)

Scarborough said:


> I laughed.
> 
> Anyway, I'm not one for m/f stories, so oh well.


Double entandre


----------



## GraemeLion (Apr 27, 2010)

[GENRE]: SUPERHERO
[SETTING]: 1950s postwar
[MALE SPECIES]: Leopard
[MALE CHARACTERISTICS]:  Self conscious and always preening superhero with off the chart skillsets in espionage, flying, and weapons.  Oh, and his alter ego is a transvestite hooker. 
[FEMALE SPECIES]: Lioness 
[FEMALE CHARACTERISTICS]: High powered secretary to a CEO of a major corporation bent on world domination by dominating shipping lanes via sea mines.   It's her plan!
[CHARACTER RELATIONSHIP]: She seeks out some hot lesbian action from a hooker, only to find out that the hooker isn't a she, but a he!
[SITUATIONAL PREFERENCES]: A flair for the golden age of comics in the writing.  Make the rest of "america" straight laced and that 1950s feel.
[SEX SCENE 1]: Scene one involves her propositioning.. her, er him.  During sex, and after, she's on top.. then he's on top.. then she's back on top.. and then she gets a phone call from the office to come in late.  He overhears the phone call, and decides to follow her in in his super hero form.
[SEX SCENE 2]: Scene two is after he follows her in to her office.  He discovers and foils the evil plan and calls the commissioner of the police. Then, the secretary announces she's really working for J Edgar Hoover, and doesn't wanter her cover blown.  He flies the two to the rooftop and they have super hero building-shaking victory sex.

I really need to do these more <.<


----------



## panzergulo (Apr 28, 2010)

sunandshadow said:


> I don't see why it would be against them - I hope the decision is that it's not against the rules, because 1. It's fun and 2. A writer posting a survey seems like exactly the kind of use a writers' forum should serve.



Let's say... in my experience threads like this haven't been too successful in the Bloc and become pretty easily locked. You need only one wise-guy making a shit post and anything can happen. I can find you examples if you want. I can _make_ an example, if you want.

And personally, I live with the opinion that sir OP should invent his own characters and plots, not leech other people's.


----------



## panzergulo (Apr 28, 2010)

*[GENRE]*: Satire
*[SETTING]*: A house
*[MALE SPECIES]*: A screwdriver
*[MALE  CHARACTERISTICS]*: Pointy
*[FEMALE SPECIES]*: A plank on the wall with a hole in it
*[FEMALE CHARACTERISTICS]*: Static
*[CHARACTER  RELATIONSHIP]*: The screwdriver likes screwing. The plank has a hole.
* [SITUATIONAL PREFERENCES]*: A family in a house buy a screwdriver. The plank happens to have a hole the screwdriver can fill.
* [SEX SCENE 1]*: First meeting. Some hot screwing action here.
* [SEX  SCENE 2]*: Last meeting during a house fire. The plank burns away and the screwdriver melts into a lump of metal after all the screwing.

What? I like tragedies. ;Ã¾


----------



## sunandshadow (Apr 28, 2010)

panzergulo said:


> Let's say... in my experience threads like this haven't been too successful in the Bloc and become pretty easily locked. You need only one wise-guy making a shit post and anything can happen. I can find you examples if you want. I can _make_ an example, if you want.
> 
> And personally, I live with the opinion that sir OP should invent his own characters and plots, not leech other people's.


I assumed the mods would just delete specific trouble posts like they did in the pulp thread.

I don't see a problem with asking other people for ideas - personally I have way more ideas than I will ever write (with the exception of plots), and it would amuse me to see how someone else interpreted and implemented one of my ideas.  Ideas are cheap, it's the actual writing which is difficult work that makes the difference between writer and daydreamer.

I also know what it's like to be stuck for an idea since I have a perpetual shortage of plot ideas.  I've gone around asking people to donate plot ideas before, and had my attempts to ask for help get called leeching, which I found hurtful.  I figure, there's no excuse for yelling at someone for asking for donations of fish unless you can teach him how to catch his own.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Apr 28, 2010)

It's fine, guys.  The rules are against self-promotion threads and specific critique threads, and this is neither.
These do tend to get more responses in other parts of the forums, though.  I can't move threads, since my purview is just this subforum, but if you decide you want it moved you can just PM one of the mods of the subforum where you think it'd be best to move it.


----------



## panzergulo (Apr 28, 2010)

sunandshadow said:


> I assumed the mod would just delete specific trouble posts like he did in the pulp thread.



I fixed it for you. There's only one mod. The second mod is only a legend. ;Ã¾

Also, hi, MLR. Have you been deleting more of my posts lately?


----------



## Deikin (Apr 28, 2010)

panzergulo said:


> And personally, I live with the opinion that sir OP should invent his own characters and plots, not leech other people's.


I am not into anthros or the fur scene whatsoever. However, I have had a good response to an anthro story I did write from many that are into the scene.  Many of them have asked me to write another "furry" story.  However, I am working predominantly on other works at the moment, which are 100% my own characters and 100% my own plot, so don't intend to dedicate much time on the idea.

I created this thread for two main purposes: firstly to gage what species most people seemed to be into and secondly so see what kind of acts are preferred.  The resulting story will be written quickly and with perhaps only one or two edit run-throughs.

It's just a bit of fun to challenge my imagination (in terms of the actual writing) on a topic I'm unfamiliar with and to get some input from the community.


----------



## Poetigress (Apr 28, 2010)

Deikin said:


> I am not into anthros or the fur scene whatsoever. However, I have had a good response to an anthro story I did write from many that are into the scene.  Many of them have asked me to write another "furry" story.



Since you're not into it, then, just FYI, you should probably know that "furry" does not automatically mean "erotic." The scene we're "into" involves anthropomorphic characters, not merely anthro characters having sex, and plenty of anthro/furry stories have no sexual content whatsoever.

(Edited to add: That said, in terms of what species people are into, that varies wildly depending on the individual, especially if you're talking about erotic stories. Foxes, wolves, and big cats tend to be the most popular species overall in the fandom, but some people will also appreciate if you use a species that isn't so common.)


----------



## kitreshawn (Apr 28, 2010)

Poetigress said:


> Since you're not into it, then, just FYI, you should probably know that "furry" does not automatically mean "erotic." The scene we're "into" involves anthropomorphic characters, not merely anthro characters having sex, and plenty of anthro/furry stories have no sexual content whatsoever.



Oh god this made me smile and giggle.  Bless you Poe.


----------



## panzergulo (Apr 28, 2010)

Deikin said:


> I am not into anthros or the *fur scene* whatsoever.



Fur scene? What's dat?

As a mostly internet-based fandom, there is no real "furry scene". There are small cliques, sub-fandoms, and otherwise inbred and enclosed groups of peoples inside this fandom. There is no scene. You are not able to categorize all furries into one group. Being a "furry" means different things to different people. Heck, when a furry asks "what it means to be a furry" question on this forum, the thread ends up into disagreement after about two posts. There is no "scene".



Deikin said:


> However, I have had a good response to an anthro story I did write from many that are into the scene.  Many of them have asked me to write another "furry" story.



So, you're saying you are writing something your _fans_ want you to write, not something _you_ want to write. That's just sad. Really, it is, isn't it? Honestly, you'll feel much better after the day if you just write what you want and stop listening what other people want. You just end up having a headache and probably frustrate yourself if you try writing something that you really don't want to write.



Deikin said:


> However, I am working predominantly on other works at the moment, which are 100% my own characters and 100% my own plot, so don't intend to dedicate much time on the idea.



So, because you're writing something you don't want to write, you can pretty much make it as half-ass as you want and call it good, right? I get this feeling you don't want to write the story, if you must ask other people to tell your story for you. Sad...



Deikin said:


> I created this thread for two main purposes: *firstly to gage what species most people seemed to be into* and secondly so see what kind of acts are preferred.  The resulting story will be written quickly and with perhaps only one or two edit run-throughs.



You won't get answers to that question here. Your thread just won't attract enough attention in the Bloc. If you follow these suggestions, you end up writing something that is very far from your "regular furry daydream".

On the other hand, why bother? If you're writing porn, furries will read it, regardless of the species, the plot, or anything. To make it all easier, just take out all the plot and characters and write about two random furs screwing each other's brains out. This kind of porn is probably the most successful in FA. Furries seem not to like some little things, like interesting plot, deep characters, or, hell, good storytelling. If it has sex, it'll sell.



Deikin said:


> It's just a bit of fun to challenge my imagination (in terms of the actual writing) on a topic I'm unfamiliar with and to get some input from the community.



So far you have received input from the Bloc regulars and some other random FAF forumites. And that's really covers the whole fandom, doesn't it?

Also, I agree with Poetigress. Furry does not equal porn... even if it might seem like that.

Alright, I've said everything I had in my mind. I don't mean to offend you, OP, I'm just pointing out: Do _you_ really want to write this story? Maybe you don't take writing so seriously and you can write something random and poorly polished now and then, but to the writers who really try to get better at what they are doing and create something that is close to their heart... well, your attitude towards this "side-project" seems kinda... heartless. So what will it be? Do you write the story because you want to, or because your fans want you to write it? Will there be any heart in the piece if you're not one hundred percent behind it yourself?

All the best, OP, all the best. I hope my post makes at least somebody to think about at least something. Most probably I get some random furry wandering in FA to think about porn, but hey, man's gotta try, eh?


----------



## M. LeRenard (Apr 28, 2010)

panzergulo said:


> Also, hi, MLR. Have you been deleting more of my posts lately?


I will if you start another pointless screaming match.  Or if you keep dragging this thread somewhere it doesn't need to go.  Which is to a discussion we've already had in these forums about 2 nonillion times, if you recall.
What I'm saying is, let's bring the thread back on-topic.


----------



## GraemeLion (Apr 28, 2010)

Leave it to this forum to take something fun that the original poster wanted to do, and turn it into some judgement of his craft.

How about we all focus on our own writing, and let people do for fun what they want to do for fun? 

I mean, seriously, this started off with:
_
Hi!

I have decided to write a new anthro erotic story. However, I wanted you guys to dictate what the story should be about. It will be a short two-sex-scene story.

So! Please copy and paste the following into your replies adding your own answers for your preferences:
_

and turned into the author having to defend his own usage of time.  

*sighs* 

Anyway, I have mine above there, OP.   If you don't write it, I just may, just for the fun of it.


----------



## panzergulo (Apr 28, 2010)

M. Le Renard said:


> I will if you start another pointless screaming match.  Or if you keep dragging this thread somewhere it doesn't need to go.  *Which is to a discussion we've already had in these forums about 2 nonillion times, if you recall.*
> What I'm saying is, let's bring the thread back on-topic.





It's okay for Toonces to parrot himself in his own thread, but I can't repeat the threads of the past? How hypocritical.

Also, OP explained himself really good to me but was too shy to do it in public. So, I'm not pouring (much) shit into this thread anymore. And: Baww. He called me stuck-up, rude and arrogant. Where can I post a report of him? ;Ã¾

Bah, only my twisted humor... Hey, he also said he has asked for the removal of this thread into another sub-forum? Why are we still here? What time is it in Amerika?

Okay, I stop now. MLR, yer the bestest mod evar. OP, hope ya get the input yer askin' fer. I was able to only produce that (pseudo-)funny ugly little thing, you can forget it by all means. These other people have real ideas they want to share. As said, I don't like sharing mine.  ;Ã¾


----------



## Deikin (Apr 28, 2010)

panzergulo said:


> As said, I don't like sharing mine.  ;Ã¾


Balls, really? And I'd already begun working on that Screwdriver giving it hard to that hot-damn plank of wood.


----------

